# W. M Griffin bottle help



## Rock (Mar 28, 2011)

I dug a bottle the other day that reads The W.M Griffin Company Fort Wayne Indiana USA. I was wondering if anyone has info on this bottle? I would really like a general date to when it may have been made. Sorry but I do not have a picture to post.

 Thanks, Bill


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Bill,

 According to the Federal Census' a William M Griffin was born in Indiana in 1871 In the 1900 census he lived in Harrison and was living with is parents. His occupation was "merchant"
 By 1910 He had married "Maud" and was living in Ft. Wayne. His occupation at that time was "manager patent medicines" 
 Apparently an entrepreneur, his business by 1920 was "President Oil Tanks and Pumps Co." Still married to Maud, they had one son, Jack, age 15, a housekeeper and 2 maids!
 In  the 1930 census, he was still "President Pumps and Tanks" and his home value was listed as $100,000! I haven't found a date of death as yet but if this is your man,the information poses lots of questions about your bottle......I'd love to see a picture

 Regards,


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello again, Bill,

 You've upped the ante on not much information presented. Photos and some sorta description are sometimes helpful. Context means something, generally.

 Is it "W.M. Griffin," or just "Wm. Griffin?'

 I'm guessing early to mid 20th Century, date wise.

 If we're talking about the same Griffin, he had a nice residence. Check out image 28. on this page, as well as image 33. for a view of the W.M. Griffin Co.

 Is it an oil bottle? He seems to have been involved in the Pump business. He was a director of Lincoln National Life in 1918.

 If you're in Fort Wayne, you may still be able to drive down Griffin Street.  "GRIFFIN STREET was named for William M. Griffin, at one time president of the Wayne Pump Company." From the "Streets of Fort Wayne."

 There's a swell ad for one of his pumps on page 331 of the1916 _The Rotarian_.  

 This tidbit, "Griffin Wm Co The, 2517 Caroline. Incorporated July 12, 1906. Capital, $50,000." shows up in the 1917 Fort Wayne e-book.

 The picture caption on this page, identifies "W. M. GRIFFIN COMPANY, MAIL ORDER MERCHANTS, FORT WAYNE IN: EXTERIOR FROM STREET, REPRODUCED FROM PUBLISHED SOURCE 1906."

 "At a meeting of the Automobile Club of Fort Wayne, Ind., held April 6, the following officers were named: President, W. M. Griffin;..." From this 1904 issue of Motor Age.

 "Wayne Oil Tank & Pump Company
 Ft. Wayne, Indiana
 In 1891, a number of former employees of the Bowser Pump Company started the Wayne Oil Tank Company . The company had a hard time deciding on an official name, sometimes advertising as the Wayne Oil Tank & Pump Company and the Wayne Tank & Pump Company. Around 1928 the company began using the name Wayne Pump Company and the Wayne Company.

 Wayne manufactured a number of products including oil dispensers, grease dispensers, air compressors, air towers, lifts, and car washers. During the Depression, Wayne invented the computer that is still being used in some gas pumps today. This, and the introduction of such outstanding pump designs as the famous Wayne 60, kept Wayne surviving and prospering through difficult times.

 Over the years the Wayne Company purchased Fry Equipment (which included the Marvel company), Boyle-Dayton, and also acquired an interest in the Martin & Schwartz Pump Company. For years, Wayne advertised their oil dispensers and Wayne-Marvel equipment. When Martin & Schwartz became part of Wayne, all operations were moved to the Salisbury, Maryland location of Martin & Schwartz. In 1958, Wayne became a part of Symington-Gould, which was also a part owner of the Martin & Schwartz Company, and was called Symington-Wayne. Symington-Wayne was acquired by Dresser Industries in 1968, forming Dresser Wayne. In 2001, Wayne ceased operations in Salisbury and moved to Austin, Texas.  Dresser Wayne pumps can be found in many modern stations today." From.

 Here's a peculiarly "restored" Wayne Pump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "930'S WAYNE GASOLINE PUMP RESTORED IN HARLEY-DAVIDSON MOTOR CYCLES COLORS. This pump has been restored and is ready for your gameroom,bar or garage." From.

 There's a much nicer restoration of a 1935 Wayne 60 Gas Pump on this page. "Wayne is one of the oldest and most successful original gas pump makers, dating back to 1891. The Wayne Company revolutionized the service station industry in 1933 when it introduced the first computing pump with the Model 40. In response to the need for a more modern and attractive computing pump, came the new Wayne 60 narrow body pump. This pump has a more streamlined Art Deco-inspired design, with stepped sides, resembling the elegant design of the Empire State Building. The Wayne Co. promoted this 1935 model as the â€œWorldâ€™s Most Beautiful Pumpâ€. The new Model 60 was a tremendous hit in the service station industry, having been placed at the stations of major companies including Texaco, Shell and Phillips."

 Would you, please, put up some photos...


----------



## Rock (Mar 28, 2011)

I will try to get a picture up soon. The bottle looks to be a medicine bottle about 7 inches tall. The seam stops at the shoulder and it says 4 oz full measure on the sides of the bottle.  It reads just like this: The W. M Griffin company  
 Fort Wayne Indiana USA


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

> Apparently an entrepreneur, his business by 1920 was "President Oil Tanks and Pumps Co." Still married to Maud, they had one son, Jack, age 15, a housekeeper and 2 maids!
> In the 1930 census, he was still "President Pumps and Tanks" and his home value was listed as $100,000! I haven't found a date of death as yet but if this is your man,the information poses lots of questions about your bottle......I'd love to see a picture


 
 Hey Marjorie,

 You and me, both. Again, great research. You always find the great human element behind the glass. From what I read, old William M. was a real entrepreneur, with diverse interests, and accomplishments.

 Here's hoping Bill will put up some photos, so we can put some glass with the man...[8D]


----------



## Rock (Apr 1, 2011)

Picture


----------



## Rock (Apr 1, 2011)

full picture


----------



## Rock (Apr 1, 2011)

*RE: W. M Griffin bottle help PIC ADDED*

Side View
 4 OZ Full Measure


----------



## Rock (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: W. M Griffin bottle help PIC ADDED*

Please help  Pictures up


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

*RE: W. M Griffin bottle help PIC ADDED*



> I put some pictures up if someone could please help me out with a possible date to the bottle. The photos are with the 1st post. Sorry but I am not very computer savvy.
> 
> Thanks, Bill


Hey Bill,

Marjorie gave you the approximate date already.



> Original: marjorie040
> 
> In the 1900 census he lived in Harrison and was living with is parents. His occupation was "merchant"
> By 1910 He had married "Maud" and was living in Ft. Wayne. His occupation at that time was "manager patent medicines"


 
It looks like a TOC or early 20th Century medicine bottle. Does the seam go through the lip? Does it have a makers' mark on the base?


----------

